# Export de Photos avec Applescript



## naudar35 (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à créer un Applescript (je suis débutant) pour exporter mes photos depuis Photos vers un disque dur externe, en gardant la structure Dossier/Sous-Dossier/Album. J'ai trouvé le script plus bas mais je souhaiterais y apporter une modification importante : la possibilité de tester si la photo exportée existe ou pas (dans ce cas la copier), et même si possible tester si la photo a été modifiée ou pas (et dans ce cas remplacer la photo existante).

De cette manière je peux automatiser un backup en miroir de ma phototèque via script.

Il s'agit aussi d'exporter les photos éditées ou originales (je crois qu'on peut faire les deux).

Merci d'avance.

voici le script pour exporter "de base"

set dest to "Destination" as POSIX file as text -- the destination folder (use a valid path)

tell application "Photos"
  with timeout of 6400 seconds

  activate

  set l to name of albums

  set albNames to choose from list l with prompt "Select some albums" with multiple selections allowed



  if albNames is not false then -- not cancelled

  repeat with tName in albNames

  set tFolder to dest & tName

  my makeFolder(tFolder) -- create a folder named (the name of this album) in dest



  export (get media items of album tName) to (tFolder as alias) without using originals



  end repeat

  end if
  end timeout
end tell

on makeFolder(tPath)

  do shell script "mkdir -p " & quoted form of POSIX path of tPath

end makeFolder


----------



## les_innommables66 (26 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Une suggestion : utiliser la commande rsync (dans AppleScript si besoin) pour synchroniser la photothèque complète (dans le sens ton Mac -> le disque dur externe).
Une seule ligne (avec les bons paramètres, attention à bien tester), et tu évites de faire des tests toi-même.

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## naudar35 (26 Septembre 2016)

Oui j'utilise cette commande par ailleurs mais ce n'est pas ce dont j'ai besoin ici. Je veux exporter mes photos telles qu'organisées dans la photothèque.


----------

